# Question for Mentor- Puppy Training Contract



## ristakrat (Jun 10, 2010)

Hello all! Thank you for all of the advice to my last question. I have several very happy future puppy parents 
My next question is on a training contract. I retain a puppy for training out of the litters my pair produce (this is their 2nd). This puppy is re-homed by 16 weeks of age with lost of training, desensitization, socialization, etc. You can read about the last one at the bottom of this page: Look for Athena
German Shepherd Puppies
I am having a couple people interested in this training for their puppy with my current litter. I do require a deposit of %10 for this training (which might not be enough but I already quoted one buyer and she already deposited)
I am trying to figure out the terms of my training contract so that if a puppy buyer backs out on training after the deposit is made the remaining balance of puppy + training $ is due or the puppy is still owned by me. Breeding is large part of our program but training is the icing on the cake and very important to us as well. I always retain a puppy for training and am worried that all the puppies will be reserved or sold when someone under a training contract decides to back out for whatever reason. I'll be out a puppy with training 
Does anyone out there have similar contract or could reference one for me? Anyone know of a more eloquent way to put this term?
Thanks!


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

I can't offer anything other than to say that is a really good idea, one I am going to stick in my back pocket for whenever I have a litter.


----------

